# WQHD 30&quot; Monitor gesucht



## Ray2015 (17. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe mir einen neuen PC zusammengestellt und mir fehlt noch ein vernünftiger Monitor. Am liebsten wäre mir ein *WQHD* mit *30-32 Zoll*. Das ganze sollte *500 Euro* aber eigentlich nicht übersteigen. Gerne günstiger. Habe mich auch schon ein bisschen eingelesen was die verschiedenen Panels angeht aber so ganz sicher bin ich mir da noch nicht. Ich habe mir jetzt mal drei Geräte rausgesucht die vielleicht was sein könnten. Ich wäre aber über weitere Tipps, von euch, sehr dankbar.*

AOC Q3277PQU
Asus PB328Q
Asus VA32AQ

*Hauptsächlich surfe ich mit meinem PC. Ich spiele aber auch ab und zu mal ein paar Spiele wie "Minecraft", "Call of Duty", und Rennspiele. Der Monitor sollte also ein *gutes Gesamtpaket* abgeben. Vielleicht einen mit *niedriger Reaktionszeit* da ich mir überlege gelegentlich meine "PlayStation 4 Pro" anzuschließen. 

Was ich auf keinen Fall haben möchte, ist ein IPS Modell, welches ein extremes *Backlight Bleeding* erzeugt. *Blickwinkelstabil *sollte er dennoch sein. Bin mir hier aber absolut nicht sicher welches Panel System überhaupt das richtige für mich ist. Wichtig wäre auch noch, dass ich den Monitor mittels *VESA* an der Wand befestigen kann. Vielleicht wäre *G-Sync* auch noch interessant.

Hier mal eine grobe Zusammenstellung von meinem PC-System:

- Asus Rog Strix B350-F Gaming AMD B350
- Ryzen 5 1600X
- Asus ROG Strix GeForce GTX1060-O6G
- Corsair Vengeance LPX LP DDR4 3200 DIMM CL16


Ich würde mich freuen wenn der ein oder andere mir hier einen guten Tipp geben kann und wünsche euch noch einen schönen Samstag


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2017)

Also, IPS ist beim Blickwinkel nun mal besser, ABER bei TN ist es auch nur dann ein Problem, wenn du den Sichtwinkel wirklich stärker veränderst. 

Das Problem: ab 30 Zoll gibt es nur IPS oder VA. IPS hat halt dann ggf. die IPS-Nachteile, die du nicht magst, und VA wiederum hat längere Reaktionszeiten, so dass die Gefahr von Schlieren größer ist. Wobei EIGENTLICH heutzutage so gut wie kein Monitor eine SO große Reaktionszeit hat, dass es ins Gewicht fällt. 

Mit G-Sync gibt es übrigens gar keinen in der Größe. 


Auf mich macht der teurere Asus den besten Eindruck, der hat auch zumindest 75 Hz, so dass du ein BISSCHEN Vorteile durch ein "smootheres" Bild hast. Nen besseren hab ich auch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Ray2015 (17. Juni 2017)

Glaube dann bleibe ich doch bei 27 Zoll. Habe ich im Moment auch. Aber leider nur Full HD. Dann muss eben ein 27er mit WQHD her. Gibt es da denn eine Empfehlung für maximal 500 Euro?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2017)

Also, da würde ich 10% drauflegen und den Dell hier nehmen https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/27Zoll--68-58cm--Dell-S2716DG-schwarz-2560x1440-1xDisplayPort-1xHDMI_1017936.html  144Hz, WQHD, G-Sync und gutes Bild "trotz" TN-Panel. BeIPS ist die "Chance" auf 100% satte Farben&co halt höher, aber ein GUTES TN-Panel ist auch nicht verkehrt, vor allem haben Zig Millionen Leute ja auch mit TN-Panel nichts zu meckern. 

Ohne G-Sync ginge es auch günstiger, aber dieser BenQ ist noch zu neu https://www.amazon.de/dp/B071JH67R8?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF   normalerweise sind die "Red Eagle" aber gut. Und mit nem Asus geht es auch günstiger, aber die Wertungen sind dabei dann ganz klar durchwachsen https://www.amazon.de/dp/B013FOMTV0?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF

Daher würde ich den Dell nehmen, so einen behält man dann auch viele Jahre, da sollte man ruhig ein bisschen mehr ausgeben, auch wenn man vlt mit dem Kauf dann noch etwas warten muss.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Juni 2017)

Ich würde mir die Monitore erst mal selbst anschauen, jedenfalls die verschiedenen Panel-Arten im Lifebetrieb. Herbboy ist z.B. TN Panel Fan und ich finde die Teile einfach nur Müll im Vergleich zu IPS oder MVA. Schlieren und langsame Schaltzeiten gibt es seit ein paar Jahren bei IPS und MVA nicht mehr, die sind inzwischen auch voll spieletauglich. Dafür sind die Farben knackiger und der Blickwinkel merklich stabiler. 

Wenn man GSync nimmt ist man wiederum auf Gedeih und Verderb von NVidia abhängig. Ob man mehr als 60 FPS beim Spielen überhaupt braucht bzw. Unterschiede bemerkt, sollte man auch vorher selbst austesten, das ist auch höchst individuell. Und selbst dann könnte einem normales VSync u.U. ja auch reichen.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich würde mir die Monitore erst mal selbst anschauen, jedenfalls die verschiedenen Panel-Arten im Lifebetrieb. Herbboy ist z.B. TN Panel Fan und ich finde die Teile einfach nur Müll im Vergleich zu IPS oder MVA.


 Laber doch bitte nicht immer so einen Schwachsinn, das ist langsam peinlich. Ich bin kein TN-"Fan", ich will nur klarstellen, dass die meisten normalen Nutzer den Unterschied nun mal nicht so wichtig finden, dass die deswegen den Aufpreis zahlen. Und ich sage, das viele TN-Panels für die meisten Nutzer überhaupt kein Nachteil sind, da es auch gute TN-Panels gibt, bei denen du den Farbraum sehr gut einhalten kannst. Und warum sage ich das? Weil so Perfektionisten wie Du den Durchschnittsnutzer mit Aussagen wie "das ist Müll" oder "ein Riesenunterschied" total in die Irre führen, so dass man am Ende ggf. mehr Geld ausgibt als "nötig" oder die Auswahl unnötig einschränkt...  

und TROTZDEM liste ich auch immer gerne IPS-Modelle mit auf, wenn der Nutzer sich unsicher ist. Ich hatte aber oben im Posting noch keinen gefunden bis ca 500€ und mit 144Hz WQHD, UND Ray hatte an sich klar formuliert, dass er ungern ein IPS-Panel nehmen will. 

Jetzt hab ich doch noch einen entdeckt mit IPS, WQHD und 144Hz, aber auch etwas über 500€: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01IHFIVQ4?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF  nur stellt sich die Frage, ob ein IPS-Modell von Acer wirklich besser sein soll als ein TN-Modell von Dell, die ihre Geräte AFAIK vor dem Vertrieb in Sachen Farbraum sehr gut einstellen.

Die Blickwinkel-Sache ist bei IPS in jedem Falle besser, das schrieb ich ja auch. Die Frage ist nur, wie oft man sich so weit wegbewegt, dass dies bei TN zu merken wäre. Vlt beide bestellen und dann selber schauen, was einem besser gefällt, denn auch der Geschmack kann ja eine Rolle spielen. Ich kenne Leute, die SEHR genau hinschauen und den "Bild-Stil" von IPS-Display hassen, keine Ahnung warum...   und wenn mehr als 60Hz unwichtig sind, dann kann man ohnehin problemlos auch zwischen etlichen IPS-Modellen wählen.


Nebenbei: Du unterstellst ja mit Deinem Unfug von wegen "einfach nur Müll", dass Millionen von Nutzern zig Jahre lang mit "Müll" gearbeitet haben - denn IPS&Co war bis vor wenigen Jahren nur Profis vorbehalten wegen der Preise, so dass an sich jeder mit TN-Panel unterwegs war, der nicht grad beruflich mit Druck oder Layout zu tun hatte. Da blieb gar keine Wahl außer TN, grad für Games, da IPS&co vor ein paar Jahren noch bei der Reaktionszeit zu mies waren, und trotzdem haben die Leute mit ihren Monitoren nichts zu meckern gehabt, wenn es ein ordentliches TN-Panel war und nicht eines der miesen, die zb einen klaren Gelbstich oder so was haben.


----------



## Ray2015 (17. Juni 2017)

Also ich würde natürlich auch einen IPS nehmen wenn der in Ordnung wäre aber ich glaube, dass ich mit einem TN-Panel besser dran bin. Ich sitze direkt vor dem Monitor und bewege mich nicht großartig hin und her. Die Blickwinkelstabilität wäre ein netter Zusatz gewesen aber wenn ich es mir jetzt mal genauer durch den Kopf gehen lasse, lasse ich das besser. 

Und damit hat sich meine Auswahl, dank Herbboy etwas eingegrenzt. Zur Auswahl stehen demnach:

Dell S2716DG
Asus MG278Q



> Und mit nem Asus geht es auch günstiger, aber die Wertungen sind dabei dann ganz klar durchwachsen



Die meisten schlechten Bewertungen bei Amazon sind für das 4ms, also das Modell mit dem IPS-Panel. Das 1ms Modell (TN) scheint eigentlich ganz in Ordnung zu sein. Generell finde ich den Monitor von Asus irgendwie ansprechender aber der Dell hat halt G-Sync und der Asus, das für mich unbrauchbare, FreeSync. Obwohl ich ja eigentlich sowieso nicht so viel zocke. Also kann mir das quasi auch egal sein. 

Man... Entscheidungen sind manchmal echt hart  Was würdet ihr denn, so rein vom Bauchgefühl, eher holen?

Edit:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dydg7Fv-Oy4


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2017)

Ich würde den Dell nehmen. Bei Asus hört man immer wieder davon, dass es auch ein wenig "Glück" ist, ob das Display gut und gleichmäßig ausgeleuchtet ist.

Und IPS: selbst WENN ein ähnlich teurer mit IPS dann am Ende sichtbar "bessere" Farben hat als der Dell: der Dell hat definitiv "sehr gute" Farben, obwohl er TN nutzt, und wenn man dann den "besseren" IPS-Monitor nicht als Vergleich hat, dann wird man sicher nichts vermissen. Der Dell hat wie gesagt eben ein besonders gutes TN-Panel. KANN sein, dass ein ähnlich teurer IPS vielleicht dann eben "noch besser" ist.


----------



## svd (18. Juni 2017)

Wenn da auch eine PS4-Pro drankommt, Shooter und Rennspiele aber nicht auf Wettkampf-Niveau gespielt werden, wäre es da nicht überlegenswert, einen ab 28-Zoll-großen UHD-Monitor zu nehmen?
Auf dem PC skaliert FullHD dank der nicht-schiefen Auflösung recht gut, auf der PS4-Pro kann dafür vom 4k-Modus Gebrauch gemacht werden, der eh nicht über 30fps geht?


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Juni 2017)

Ich empfehle ebenfalls, sich unterschiedliche Panel-Typen einmal live zeigen zu lassen.

Ich kritisiere niemanden, der sich für ein TN-Panel entscheidet, aber ich selbst würde mir keines mehr kaufen - das Hauptargument sind für mich weder Reaktionszeiten (die sind mittlerweile imho bei allen Panels völlig ausreichend zum Spielen), noch Blickwinkelstabilität (ich sitze eh davor), sondern die "Farbechtheit" und insbesondere der Schwarzwert. 

Ich habe selbst vor ein paar Jahren lange gesucht und mich für einen AMVA+-Monitor von Asus entschieden, einfach weil der (zum damaligen Zeitpunkt) mit das brillanteste Schwarz liefern konnte. TN, aber auch IPS, liefert da eher nur "Anthrazit", bestenfalls.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich empfehle ebenfalls, sich unterschiedliche Panel-Typen einmal live zeigen zu lassen.


 nicht "Typen", sondern einfach nur "unterschiedliche Monitore".  Denn es gibt Riesenunterschiede innerhalb von IPS-Modellen und innerhalb von TN-Modellen. Wenn man nen guten IPS-Monitor einem mäßigen TN-Monitor gegenüberstellt, dann ist es klar, dass der IPS viel besser aussieht, und schaust du nen schwachen IPS an vs einem sehr guten TN, wirst du vlt sogar denken, dass TN besser ist. Daraus darf man aber nicht schließen, dass das eine generell für jedermann immer besser merkbar aussieht. Optimal wäre es, wenn man halt für sein Budget 2-3 Monitore raussucht, die ähnlich viel kosten, und dann vergleicht. Es macht ja keinen Sinn, einem 400€-TN-Monitor einen 800€-Profi-Monitor mit IPS oder AMVA gegenüberzustellen, außer man wäre bereit, den Mehrpreis zu bezahlen, "nur" weil das Schwarz schwärzer ist. 

Es gibt sicher auch einige, die auf IPS schwören, weil sie nach 5-6 Jahren zum ersten Mal einen neuen Monitor gekauft haben, sich für IPS entschieden und einen großen Unterschied zu ihrem alten TN-Display sehen - dabei wären die vielleicht bei ein ähnlich teuren TN ebenso begeistert gewesen, weil es da ja auch Weiterentwicklungen gab. Daher am besten 2-3 aktuelle ähnlich teure vergleichen. 

Fakt ist aber, dass es etlichen Nutzern offenbar nicht so wichtig ist, oder sie merken es nicht, denn ansonsten würden sich zig Millionen Leute ja dauernd beschweren, in Foren verzweifelt fragen, warum das Schwarz nicht ganz Schwarz ist oder die Farben "unecht" wirken, und TN wäre schon längst ausgestorben, da es ja schon seit 2-3 Jahren IPS-Monitore zu Preisen gibt, die einem günstigen TN-Modell entsprechen. 

Ich kann, nebenbei, nur von meinem BenQ sagen, dass MIR das Schwarz wirklich Tiefschwarz vorkommt, "obwohl" es ein TN-Panel ist. Vlt hattest du nur Pech mit der Modellauswahl, oder du hattest nicht die korrekte Einstellung in den Optionen entdeckt, oder TN kann wirklich nicht Tiefschwarz, und du bist einfach nur wirklich sehr farbsensibel und siehst das dann auch.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Juni 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es macht ja keinen Sinn, einem 400€-TN-Monitor einen 800€-Profi-Monitor mit IPS oder AMVA gegenüberzustellen, außer man wäre bereit, den Mehrpreis zu bezahlen, "nur" weil das Schwarz schwärzer ist.



Es muss ja nicht gleich "Profi-Highend-Bereich" sein. Ich habe hier zwei Monitore, einen EiZO Foris 24" mit IPS-Panel und einen ASUS VN279QLB (27") mit AMVA+.

Beide Monitore haben nur jeweils ca. 350€ gekostet. Aber schon klar, will man aktuell einen G-Sync/Freesync-fähigen Monitor mit WQHD, oder sogar 4k, dann müsste man deutlich tiefer in die Tasche greifen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Es muss ja nicht gleich "Profi-Highend-Bereich" sein. Ich habe hier zwei Monitore, einen EiZO Foris 24" mit IPS-Panel und einen ASUS VN279QLB (27") mit AMVA+.


 schon klar, ich meinte ja auch nicht Deine Monitore, sondern wollte nur sagen, dass man bei der Frage "sieht TN oder IPS besser aus?" darauf achten muss, WELCHE Monitore man sich gegenüberstellt. Dass einer, der doppelt so viel kostet, besser aussieht wäre ja klar, bzw. es wäre ein Witz, wenn man da keinen Unterschied sehen würde, egal was für ein Paneltyp

Man sollte halt ähnlich teure mit ähnlichen Eckdaten vergleichen, wenn man wissen will, welcher Panel-Typ einem zusagt. Aber selbst dann kann es aber sein, dass Monitor A mit IPS schlechter wirkt als Monitor B mit TN, weil A nicht gut eingestellt ist, oder weil A einfach nur ein Murks-Modell ist, aber nicht WEIL IPS schlechter als TN "ist" 

Und vlt auch vergleichen: zu einem ähnlichen Preis entweder keine Sonderausstattung vs 144Hz und Sync. Da MÜSSTE der erstere Monitor ja an sich das "bessere" Display bieten, wenn er trotzdem so viel kostet, und man kann sich dann anschauen, ob einem das "bessere Bild" oder die Gaming-Features wichtiger sind. Egal ob nun IPS oder TN oder VA


----------

